# eurojet catback install ?



## peteyw16 (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently purchased a eurojet cat-back for my rabbit. 
I thought this was a direct bolt on to my factor exhaust, but i had a problem with clamping it to my stock cat.
i was told i needed a reducer to go from 2.25 at the cat to the 2.5 catback.
i dont want to cut my stock cat pipe or the catback and use a reducer.
Does anyone know if there is a sleeve that will go over the stock cat pipe to make the 2.5" catback fit over it?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: eurojet catback install ? (peteyw16)*

I just used the clamp that came with the kit. Been running it for over 5 months now. The pipe on the catback will slide over the cat pipe,and clamp it down. I sure if you wanted to use the sleeve it would work too.


----------



## peteyw16 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: eurojet catback install ? (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_I just used the clamp that came with the kit. Been running it for over 5 months now. The pipe on the catback will slide over the cat pipe,and clamp it down. I sure if you wanted to use the sleeve it would work too.

That is what i would think. 2.5 i.d. would fit over a 2.25 i.d. pipe. But it doesnt. 
i was told i needed an adapter that doesnt come with the kit.
Maybe eurojet has changed the design since they came out with the headers and high flow cat. 
I picked up a 2.25 to 2.5 bushing from the parts store today. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: eurojet catback install ? (peteyw16)*

Where did you get it from? 20squared installed mine and they didn't charge for any additional parts...


----------



## peteyw16 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: eurojet catback install ? (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Where did you get it from? 20squared installed mine and they didn't charge for any additional parts...

20 Squared.


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

i just did my install this weekend, it turns out the eurojet exhaust where it bolts to the stock exhaust next to the cat, the clamps eurojet send are to big. you need to go to advanced auto parts in the muffler section and pick up the 2.25" u bolt clamp it looks like a u and a semi circle that are held together by two bolts. after you do that the exhaust will bolt right up. mine cost like $2.50, even aftger tightening the supplied clamp it wasnt tight enough to secure the exhaust, other than that exhaust is great! great quality on the welds and the sounds is amazing! goodluck!


----------



## peteyw16 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (turbojetpower)*

That was my first thought so I called 20 squared and told them it was the wrong clamp. They told me it was the right one and to buy a reducer. 
For some reason the sleeve i bought doesnt fit. Maybe its not a true 2.25" or 2.5" pipe.
So i made my own sleeve out of stainless sheet metal and used supplied clamps.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just installed mine yesterday. the clamps that came with it fit perfect over the stock cat...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i just installed mine yesterday. the clamps that came with it fit perfect over the stock cat...









Same here,no need to buy other stuff unless you got the wrong clamps. It was one of the easiest mod I've done,labor wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (peteyw16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteyw16* »_That was my first thought so I called 20 squared and told them it was the wrong clamp. They told me it was the right one and to buy a reducer. 
For some reason the sleeve i bought doesnt fit. Maybe its not a true 2.25" or 2.5" pipe.
So i made my own sleeve out of stainless sheet metal and used supplied clamps. 

You do not need a reducer with the exhaust...I'm not sure why you were told that. It'll slip over the stock mid-pipe and we have stainless strap clamps that seal it down.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all though i had to cut my stock clamp off though it was so rusted on i ended up rounding the bolts. i can't believe my 08 was so rusted.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vince557)*

i have the USP test pipe and that required different clamps which was no biggie..
also have a slight rattle where its touching my rear swing arm mount. the fit is so tight and so perfect tho i cant figure out how to make this look good and not hit.


----------

